

Flappy Bird MMO - TazeTSchnitzel
http://69.164.192.211/

======
TazeTSchnitzel
4chan dev thread:
[http://boards.4chan.org/v/res/231089201](http://boards.4chan.org/v/res/231089201)

Press Up to flap.

